# 'I hate lakes', says Jumeirah Lakes Towers boss



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Who needs a lake when you can have a Gold Souk?


'I hate lakes', says Jumeirah Lakes Towers boss | ConstructionWeekOnline.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If they finish sorting out the roads and reverse their ridiculous policy on parking, then JLT would be a great place to live and work.

There's a fantastic selection of independent restaurants and cafes, rents are reasonable for the most part, good public transport links, close to Marina/Beach, etc.

Yet, they seem fixated on ruining it for everyone.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> If they finish sorting out the roads and reverse their ridiculous policy on parking, then JLT would be a great place to live and work.
> 
> There's a fantastic selection of independent restaurants and cafes, rents are reasonable for the most part, good public transport links, close to Marina/Beach, etc.
> 
> Yet, they seem fixated on ruining it for everyone.


Pretty much the way I read it. If the guy really likes efficiency then he needs to finish the damn roads and stop worrying about the lakes!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have to go there later - dreading it.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

To be fair, he has responded personally in the comments section of the original article saying he will not change anything and that he was just expressing a personal preference

I moved out of JLT only and only because of their absurd parking policies where visitors cant stay more than 2 hours, and when even after 50% spaces lie empty, mgmt can claim "parking shortage" and send teams at midnight to go through each and every of the 600 spaces to ensure no one has parked in an empty spot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Personally I like the lake view from my window, however the lakes are really not taken care of and I have no idea why they look so dark green. So maybe a park with social activities might not be a bad idea.

On the other hand, I cannot agree more with everyone about parking and road issues. I am still stubborn to not pay 5k a year for parking in my own apartment. So I use the free ones in Cluster H.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I just wish they fixed that dog damn bottleneck situation for once and all. Why is it taking them so long????


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> I just wish they fixed that dog damn bottleneck situation for once and all. Why is it taking them so long????


I work in the construction segment selling technology that dramatically increases the efficiency of these types of projects. These systems are implemented world wide but with limited adoption here.

After spending some time in this region and speaking with many construction managers I have come to the conclusion it is job security. If a job gets done and there is not another project the people involved would need to probably go home. If the company actually has another project lined up then there is much more interest. Just a theory.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

XDoodle****** said:


> I work in the construction segment selling technology that dramatically increases the efficiency of these types of projects. These systems are implemented world wide but with limited adoption here.
> 
> After spending some time in this region and speaking with many construction managers I have come to the conclusion it is job security. If a job gets done and there is not another project the people involved would need to probably go home. If the company actually has another project lined up then there is much more interest. Just a theory.


Well, being this Dubai, that actually makes perfect sense!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

nathanalgren said:


> Personally I like the lake view from my window, however the lakes are really not taken care of and I have no idea why they look so dark green. So maybe a park with social activities might not be a bad idea.


The original plan was to link it to the water in the Marina using some sort of pumping system. 

I guess that proved to be too expensive so instead they send 2 African lads out in a rubber dinghy with a big bucket of chlorine pellets.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

"While Bin Sulayem does not yet have *any concrete plans* for the other lakes he told Arabian Business he liked the idea of a mini gold souk."

ha ha - i'm sure there's plenty of concrete involved!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

This didn't take long!

New mosque to be built on JLT lake site | ConstructionWeekOnline.com


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> This didn't take long!
> 
> New mosque to be built on JLT lake site | ConstructionWeekOnline.com


It actually took a lot longer than expected. More traffic coming JLT way...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

QOFE said:


> It actually took a lot longer than expected. More traffic coming JLT way...


Only on a Friday lunchtime, not worth worrying about.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

That 04.30 alarm call should certainly " enhance the neighbourhood" !


----------

